# ¿Cómo establecer valores dependientes en pspice?



## janorga (Ene 30, 2010)

Hola buenas, estaria interesado en saber como se pueden poner valores dependientes en pspice(capture CIS, orcad 10.5). Me explico, por ejemplo tengo dos resistencias R1 y R2, R1 con un valor y quiero que por ejemplo R1 sea automaticamente 250k - R1. Se que hay una manera de hacerlo, no se si con el componenete PARAMETERS pero no se exactamente como, si alguien me lo puede explicar, lo agradeceria.

GRacias


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 1, 2010)

Para usar el parametrico tenes que hacer esto:

1- Agregar un componente "param"

2- Ponerle el nombre de la variable parametrica, ej. "Valor"

3- Asignar la variable parametrica como valor al componente de esta forma {Valor}.

4- Ir a configuraciones -> Parametrics y tildar "Global parameter" y por ultimo elegir si deseas asignar una lista de valores o un rango con un cierto incremento.

Aca te paso un esquematico de un divisor resistivo, en donde la 2da resistencia varia y a la hora de graficar realiza las n curvas de los n valores que ingresaste.


----------



## janorga (Feb 3, 2010)

Hola, muchas gracias por tu respuesta, pero ME HE EXPLICADO MAL, perdon. lo que tengo es una resistenca R1 con un valor dado y otra R2. lo q kiero es que R2 sea siempre (250k - R1). NO quiero hacer un barrido de valores en R2, sino que tome esa expresion.

muchas gracias y PIDO MIL PERDONDES POR HABERME EXPLICADO MAL


----------



## abram (Feb 3, 2010)

es necesaria tu simulacion en el orcad,porq no te cambias al tanner EDA o al top spice es mas facil simular ahi .
siento no poderte ayudar pero conosco muy poco del orcad


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 4, 2010)

janorga dijo:
			
		

> Hola, muchas gracias por tu respuesta, pero ME HE EXPLICADO MAL, perdon. lo que tengo es una resistenca R1 con un valor dado y otra R2. lo q kiero es que R2 sea siempre (250k - R1). NO quiero hacer un barrido de valores en R2, sino que tome esa expresion.
> 
> muchas gracias y PIDO MIL PERDONDES POR HABERME EXPLICADO MAL



El principio sigue siendo el mismo, ejemplo:



Fijate que esta vez cree una variable parametrica llamada "R1" y deje a R2 en funcion de esa variable. Y por ultimo asigne 1 solo valor a la variable parametrica, en este caso 10k.


----------

